# Sram Omnium vs. Dura Ace



## Local Hero

Has anyone tried both? 

My bike came with 165mm Dura Ace cranks. I'd really prefer 170s. The DA cranks are $309 while the Omniums can be had for $173 -- and they come with a chainring. 

Is it worth it? 

Omnium:
SRAM Omnium Track Crank from Departmentofgoods.com

Dura Ace:
Shimano FC-7710 Dura Ace Track Crankset in Tree Fort Bikes Cranks (cat119)

Seems like a no-brainer for me. I don't think I'd notice a difference at my level.


----------



## CleavesF

Omniums are nice. I used to own a set. Very stiff, very nice, and very bling (in silver). 

As for Dura Ace. Well... is there anything bad about Dura Ace other than the price?


----------



## Local Hero

Nothing wrong with the DA's at all. They are world class. I'm just not sure they are worth $136 *more* than the sram omniums. 

Then again, it would be nice if the cranks matched my DA chainrings and hubs!


----------



## JustTooBig

I've ridden both, and have settled on .... neither.

Sugino75 for me. Have it on three different bikes.


----------



## wim

Local Hero said:


> Is it worth it...at my level?


Don't know what your level is, but I think you've already got it figured out. If "track" to you means competing on a real track, get the best you can afford because the difference between winning and losing on the track can be in the 1/100ths of a second. If "track" just means riding around on a "fixie," go with the cheaper stuff.


----------



## markaitch

i can't tell for sure from their ad whether the dept of goods omnumnums includes a bottom bracket? 
it doesn't, it is not such a great deal when you add the additional cost of a gxp bb...


----------



## Local Hero

win- I race on the track. 

mark - I have a GXP sitting around.


----------



## Local Hero

JustTooBig said:


> I've ridden both, and have settled on .... neither.
> 
> Sugino75 for me. Have it on three different bikes.


What is it about the Sugino that you like?


----------



## waldo425

markaitch said:


> i can't tell for sure from their ad whether the dept of goods omnumnums includes a bottom bracket?
> it doesn't, it is not such a great deal when you add the additional cost of a gxp bb...


They do come with a bottom bracket. Personally, I'm not a fan of the GXP BB. They are expensive and don't seem to be worth it to me.


----------



## waldo425

Dura Ace all the way. They are just the stiffest and lightest that you can get. Plus they have all the sizes available. Plus you already have the DA BB which will make it loads easier if you ever want to switch back to the 165s. I run 172.5 DA cranks for all of my events with no problems - I couldn't be happier. 

The Omniums are nice for what they are but I hear of many problems with the chain-line and the GXP BBs. It appears that the chain-line isn't true to advertised. Also another problem that Ive heard is that you need to get the Sram/ Truvativ specific chainrings or else it just doesn't match up properly. They also don't make that many sizes (last I heard.)


----------



## Local Hero

waldo -- are you running 172.5s on the road and track?


----------



## waldo425

Local Hero said:


> waldo -- are you running 172.5s on the road and track?


I run 172.5 on both my track bike and road fixed gear. I will probably be getting 172.5 cranks on the road bike as soon as I have the cash or need for it. I don't race road very much yet and the Cannondale Hologram cranks are expensive. The ones on there now are 175s. If I could I would have them on there though. I like to have everything consistent on all my bikes.


----------



## JustTooBig

Local Hero said:


> What is it about the Sugino that you like?


I didn't care for the GXP BB of the Omnium, but I do l-o-v-e the SuperLap square taper for the Sugino. 

I don't notice any appreciable difference in performance between the DA and Sugino, and the weight difference is not a priority for me (as a big guy, little weight differences don't matter). So I have a hard time justifying the $ difference between them, and I like the Sugino BB more than the octalink, anyway. So .... Sugino is the logical choice for me. YMMV.


----------



## Local Hero

It sounds like all three cranks have relatively equal performance. The "same BB" argument is winning me over. I'm now leaning towards the DA cranks. Now my only remaining concern is that I'll drop about $300 on a crank and then want to upgrade my entire bike to the s-works langster (when it comes out!).

Paralysis by analysis FTL.


----------



## CleavesF

Well, you can always be an NJS fanboi and say it's NJS right?

I believe for the most part that's DA all the way.


----------



## waldo425

CleavesF said:


> Well, you can always be an NJS fanboi and say it's NJS right?
> 
> I believe for the most part that's DA all the way.


Not if it is Octalink


----------



## dansjustchillin

waldo425 said:


> Not if it is Octalink


Alright, it's been long enough and this is bothering me so I'll ask. Are you implying that octalink dura ace track cranks are not NJS?


----------



## Dave Hickey

dansjustchillin said:


> Alright, it's been long enough and this is bothering me so I'll ask. Are you implying that octalink dura ace track cranks are not NJS?



Ha... I was wondering the same thing... Keirin racers do use 7710 cranks...

Shimano Dura Ace FC7710 track crank set (NJS) 170mm - $289.00 : Track Supermarket - NJS/Keirin track/fixed gear bikes, frames, and parts from Japan


----------



## markaitch

and in fact if you check a bit further on that site they say of their matching Shimano Dura Ace 7710 Bottom Bracket (octalink)...

"This is an NJS approved bottom bracket"

Shimano Dura Ace 7710 Bottom Bracket (octalink) - $89.00 : Track Supermarket - NJS/Keirin track/fixed gear bikes, frames, and parts from Japan


----------



## 32and3cross

waldo425 said:


> Dura Ace all the way. They are just the stiffest and lightest that you can get. Plus they have all the sizes available. Plus you already have the DA BB which will make it loads easier if you ever want to switch back to the 165s. I run 172.5 DA cranks for all of my events with no problems - I couldn't be happier.
> 
> The Omniums are nice for what they are but I hear of many problems with the chain-line and the GXP BBs. It appears that the chain-line isn't true to advertised. Also another problem that Ive heard is that you need to get the Sram/ Truvativ specific chainrings or else it just doesn't match up properly. They also don't make that many sizes (last I heard.)


My wife and I have omniums on our track bikes, no chain line issues and I can use all my 144 1/8 rings no problem (which is a bit of everything from QBP Shimano Campy etc). I think shimanos look ALOT nicer but are not worth the extra money.


----------



## waldo425

Dave Hickey said:


> Ha... I was wondering the same thing... Keirin racers do use 7710 cranks...
> 
> Shimano Dura Ace FC7710 track crank set (NJS) 170mm - $289.00 : Track Supermarket - NJS/Keirin track/fixed gear bikes, frames, and parts from Japan


Well, I guess I was wrong. I thought that I had read somewhere (was probably outdated - thats my defense and I'm sticking to it) and thought that they were on square taper still.


----------



## Local Hero

The debate was settled when a Dura Ace seatpost popped up on ebay.


----------

